# EKG shirt



## AllanR (Oct 2, 2021)

“When we made the EKG shirt, I had anticipated the advantages in wearability and washability – in essence, convenience. I had not expected that EKG quality would also be superior – that was a bit lucky,” senior author Matteo Pasquali tells Physics World.









						Textile clinic: stretchable fabrics tailored with carbon nanotube electrodes monitor the heart – Physics World
					

Electronic clothing incorporating carbon nanotube threads enable continuous recording of the heart’s electrical signals



					physicsworld.com


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 3, 2021)

It seems a lot of time and effort to get results that can already be got by other means


----------

